# Lost Vape Grus (Who will get stock?)



## Asterix (17/10/20)

Are any vendors bringing in the Lost Vape Grus?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Kiai (25/10/20)

I see sir vape is expecting this. No date supplied

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (26/10/20)

They are here. Will be with us later today www.sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Asterix (27/10/20)

The Grus is now available on the Sir’s site.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (27/10/20)

Asterix said:


> The Grus is now available on the Sir’s site.


Thanks @Asterix !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique (27/10/20)

Ordered. Thanks

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------

